# XRG - xReality Group



## System (23 January 2013)

> *Indoor Skydive Australia Group to take leap on the ASX*
> *Thursday, January 17, 2013 by Bevis Yeo*
> 
> Indoor Skydive Australia Group (ASX: IDZ) has leapt into the ASX after raising almost $7.4 million from its IPO.
> ...




More: http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...alia-group-to-take-leap-on-the-asx-38300.html

http://www.indoorskydiveaustralia.com.au


----------



## System (9 December 2021)

On December 9th, 2021, Indoor Skydive Australia Group Limited (IDZ) changed its name and ASX code to xReality Group Limited (XRG).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2021)

Starting off at a list price of 20c,  _the then Indoor Skydiving IDZ made it to around 70c by early 2014 but it had been a slow decline ever since. From 2019 until recently, the SP had traveled along under 5c and the Covid lockdowns might well have been the end. 

Subordinated debt was successfully renegotiated by August to keep it on life support. This change allowed the company to drive its current operations and to expand its consumer Virtual Reality business, FREAK Entertainment._

In August 2021, the company announced the acquisition of Red Cartel, virtual reality production studio and content developers. Completion of the acquisition occurred on 24 August 2021. The value in the acquisition included a wholly owned military training prototype which is currently being developed into a minimum viable product to be trialled by local and international defence forces later this year.  

On the 18th of August the company announced the launch of its new business unit, Operator Tactical Solutions. Operator builds training and simulation products for global defence and law enforcement agencies, using Virtual Reality and Augmented Reality technologies.  
Operator was created to solve the problem of integrating training with technology, increasing soldier’s performance and complementing existing training systems. Operator, a wholly owned subsidiary of ISA Group, has been established to capture Defence and related projects within the company.  

Having solidified the strategy for growth and diversification, the company will continue to execute through the rollout of consumer Virtual Reality centres. The pathway for future sites has been established and the company will assess each site with diligence considering current economic environments and external factors brought on by the pandemic.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2022)

_XRG has tilted towards where the need is !_

xReality Group Limited are leaders in enterprise software development for mission critical simulations for military and law enforcement. The company develops and operates physical and digital simulations. Portfolio companies include Indoor Skydiving facilities, Virtual Reality (VR) and Augmented Reality (AR) entertainment, training, and production.

 Wholly-owned defence subsidiary *Operator Tactical Solutions *provides Military and Law Enforcement agencies with a unique, integrated Mission Planning & Rehearsal System, which is portable, secure and highly immersive. See https://www.operatorsimulation.com/

and now, Operator has teamed with DroneShield Ltd (ASXRO) to provide eXtended Reality  based counterdrone/C-UAS (Counter Unmanned Aircraft Systems) training solutions for _front line defenders. _

The C-UAS market is currently valued at over $1BN USD rapidly growing at a CAGR of 27% to reach $3.8BN USD by 2027.


----------

